

Your Nasty, Nerdy Sexism Isn’t Cute - Brajeshwar
http://gizmodo.com/5935440/your-nasty-nerdy-sexism-isnt-cute

======
damiankennedy
@Boboblong Trolls are normally depicted as males. Your argument has many
counter examples Lovelace, Curie and Nightingale.

~~~
boboblong
The same few women are always used as examples because there are only a few
examples.

~~~
roguecoder
Programming has been 20-30% female since it stopped being 100% female (because
there were six programmers). The compiler was invented by a woman. Just
because you are too lazy and ignorant and sexist to notice that women exist as
peers doesn't mean they don't.

You have no citations, just your own bigotry. Do us all a favor and shut up:
the adults are having a conversation here.

~~~
boboblong
I'm not talking about programmers. Learn to read.

------
boboblong
Technology IS a male field, though. 99.9% of all technology was created by
men, and not because of some conspiracy (i.e., The Patriarchy).

Whining, on the other hand, seems to be a female-dominated field. Women will
be whining incessantly two days before the technological singularity
transforms Earth into a utopia.

~~~
boopsie
Oh _good grief_.

~~~
boboblong
Hard to argue with that.

